# Evic vtc mini - mod only (black)



## Zaahid237 (25/11/15)

Hi I'm looking for an Evic vtc mini mod only in black asap.. if anyone know knows who has or has please respond urgently. Thank you


----------



## M5000 (26/11/15)

@Vaperite South Africa shows black in stock. Or try Ridwaan at @EdealsVaping /Vapepulse he doesn't have it on the site but he might be able to get it for you. Good luck!


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (26/11/15)

We have black and white including V2


----------

